# Google- Know Your Probiotics: The Benefits of Bifidobacterium Bifidum - Alternative Health Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Know Your Probiotics: The Benefits of Bifidobacterium Bifidum**Alternative Health Journal*Bifidobacteria has also been very effective as a remedy for vaginitis, diarrhea, *irritable bowel syndrome*, yeast infections and more. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

